# eBay nibs



## Woodkiller (Mar 7, 2014)

Looking around on eBay I found some 14k nibs that seem fairly inexpensive. If I was to get one to try what size should I look for? I'm making mid sized pens and I believe I need a #5 but most listed don't give that info. 

Thanks again
Mike


----------

